# Sword Effort... I must be crazy!



## IFLY4U (Jun 5, 2017)

I spent a great few days at the Blade Show this weekend and returned home Saturday night. Yesterday my wife said that my son would like to have a sword for his birthday and I should go buy him a Chinese one. We will be married 33 years in December and at this point, I am thinking "she has lost her mind"!!! I headed to the shop and found a knife shaped object made from a leaf spring that I had picked up at a flea market and went to work.
Gary


----------



## onedude (Jun 5, 2017)

Its looking good Gary. Keep the pics coming. Looks like you are
 ready for Forged In Fire.
Doug Adams
John 3:16


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2017)

Can't wait to see the finished product, although I enjoy looking at the process also.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 7, 2017)

That sword will keel!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 17, 2017)

I like it BUT what you haven't figured out is your wife played you like a fiddle.

She knows how to motivate you.

If your son is like mine, he'll love the sword.

Btw-much better than Chinese....Can't wait to see it...


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 17, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## flintlocker (Jun 22, 2017)

Looks good


----------

